# Anyone had any experience regarding international shipping with thomann.de?



## jin (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey,

Just want to hear some thoughts on the euro store thomann.de . Has anyone ordered gear from them overseas before(outside of euro zone)? I just wanna hear some general opinions on them before buying anything.


On a side note: If there's a better euro store for gear that ships amps,guitar do let me know thanks


----------



## black_anther (Feb 14, 2012)

Does Britain count as over seas!? If you count the English Channel perhaps!?

Are you concerned about import taxes etc?

I bought an amp from them, no problem with delivery. In fact, when there was a problem with the amp, as per their 3 year warranty thing, I returned it and they fixed it and returned it to me. No charge, no hassle at all.


----------



## black_anther (Feb 14, 2012)

Also I found their support staff very helpful and responded to my emails promptly.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought countless stuff from Thomann and got it shipped to Ireland and France. Never an issue with them. (I had some but totally unrelated to shipping).
Their packing is the good stuff, you have nothing to worry about on this side.
Out of the euro zone you wil possibly have taxes to pay but don't worry about their packing.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 14, 2012)

same here, never had any problem with them, they are awesome!!


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 14, 2012)

So if you order to country in Europe which isn't in EU you have to pay customs?


----------



## jin (Feb 14, 2012)

xeonblade said:


> So if you order to country in Europe which isn't in EU you have to pay customs?




If you order items from countries outside Euro zone there is no VAT charge...from what the website says


----------



## Tymon (Feb 14, 2012)

jin said:


> If you order items from countries outside Euro zone there is no VAT charge...from what the website says



True, but when it arrives in your country it will go through customs and you'll have to pay import taxes to your country.

Thomann is awesome, I've ordered so much from them in the past couple of years.


----------



## WolleK (Feb 14, 2012)

Best shop within europe

- fast response to questions, always call back if you have problems
- packing is always save (ordered one time some strings/capo etc - package was big enough for an little amp)


----------



## Ishan (Feb 14, 2012)

Best shop in EU, agreed.


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent Packing and shipping. I ordered a guitar shipped to UK in 2010 and they text to your mobile when they start shipping. Two layers of cardboard box and the most epic bubble wrap I've ever seen.

If you order outside the EU expect your country's custom charge  good luck mate.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 14, 2012)

I've made at least ten orders with Thomann over the years and never had a single issue with them. Packages are always well packed and delivery has always been reasonably prompt.

Edit: These orders include everything from strings, to guitars to a 60kg bass amp combo. No issues bar an aching back...


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2012)

I've used music shop recently instead of Thomann for the simple reason you can pay via paypal so I could just use my ebay sales money directly without any transfer hassle. Prices are nearly the same and packing has been good too.


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 14, 2012)

Tymon said:


> True, but when it arrives in your country it will go through customs and you'll have to pay import taxes to your country.
> 
> Thomann is awesome, I've ordered so much from them in the past couple of years.



So you are saying they remove VAT but I pay CUSTOMS and MY COUNTRY TAXES (+18% on value)?
That's the only reason I don't like my country being outside EU, dumb Customs.


----------



## pero (Feb 14, 2012)

^
yup, you pay the price of an article with VAT excluded
but when the item arrives in your country you will pay your country`s VAT + customs if there is any (in Croatia there is 0% customs for musical instruments and gear  ) 

Go to your country`s customs webpage and check if there are any customs for instruments & gear


----------



## wzh (Feb 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I've used music shop recently instead of Thomann for the simple reason you can pay via paypal so I could just use my ebay sales money directly without any transfer hassle. Prices are nearly the same and packing has been good too.


 
Actually you CAN also pay via paypal in Thomann, check this out:
How Can I pay? - Thomann UK Cyberstore 

I've bought my guitar there - no complaints. I've sent it back for warranty repair/replacement last week and now I'm waiting for the investigation outcome. I had to pay for the shipping, but they refunded it immediately. However they are responding to my emails quite slowly, usually after a day or twom but I've heard that calling them usually helps in speeding up things a bit. 

Sorry for ninjaquestion, but has anyone of you returned anything to them? How long did you wait?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2012)

wzh said:


> Actually you CAN also pay via paypal in Thomann, check this out:
> How Can I pay? - Thomann UK Cyberstore



Nice, must be pretty recent, option wasn't there at my last buy (the first run of LP studios goldtops)


----------



## KAMI (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed, Thomann is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## petereanima (Feb 14, 2012)

I buy almost everything from Thomann. Best. Online. Store. Ever. Super fast, super correct, pretty much best prices (compared to other online shops) in the EU, very good support, 30-days-moneyback, really EVERY pamynet method available.....nothing else one could ask for.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2012)

I want guitar setups for something other than E standard when you order


----------



## wzh (Feb 14, 2012)

My Ibz MTM2 was set up to drop B, but it was factory setting


----------



## petereanima (Feb 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I want guitar setups for something other than E standard when you order



I must admit - a guitar is the only thing I have NOT ordreed yet from the big T...


----------



## Rook (Feb 14, 2012)

Same again, bought loads of stuff from there, always been fine.

They aren't the cheapest any more
Though, I tend to find I do better emailing dealers for best prices as Thomann do not negotiate.

Find what you want at thomann, find another small dealer elsewhere in the EU and do 'what's your best price' and see what you find.


----------



## jin (Feb 14, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Same again, bought loads of stuff from there, always been fine.
> 
> They aren't the cheapest any more
> Though, I tend to find I do better emailing dealers for best prices as Thomann do not negotiate.
> ...



hmm do these smaller EU dealers ship internationally? I can only find UK online stores but most of them are more expensive than thomann..


----------



## Spiff (Feb 15, 2012)

petereanima said:


> I must admit - a guitar is the only thing I have NOT ordreed yet from the big T...


I bought an Ibanez RGA42 from them about a year ago, I could hardly play a chord back then so didn't really matter if I bought without trying it out first  Came nicely setup and ready to play. Thomann is great, the 30 days money-back guarantee and 3 year warranty is better than most stores anywhere offer, I've since bought studio monitors, headphones, USB soundcard and lots of various stuff, never been a single problem.


----------



## Ardez (Feb 15, 2012)

Just bought new stuff from there and got a txt that said 'your shipment has been sent to destination country.' I've never had any issues with them and I've ordered half a dozen times from thomann. Very reliable store and the communication works very well between the customer and the company.


----------



## Hankey (Feb 15, 2012)

I ordered my last bass guitar from Thomann and while it wasn't shipped overseas, it was packed very well (sturdy cardbord box with lots of padding) and survived the trip from Germany to The Netherlands without a scratch. Shipping was suprisingly fast after they had received payment (which can take a while with international bank transfers)...


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2012)

jin said:


> hmm do these smaller EU dealers ship internationally? I can only find UK online stores but most of them are more expensive than thomann..



Depends what you're looking for.

Looking through smaller dealers and talkin to them is certainly time consuming, it won't be the same as just click, card details, done.

There's always someone somewhere with some stock they can't afford or don't want who just want to keep things moving and will very often pass particularly rare and more expensive items along at close to what they pay.


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2012)

jin said:


> hmm do these smaller EU dealers ship internationally? I can only find UK online stores but most of them are more expensive than thomann..



Depends what you're looking for.

Looking through smaller dealers and talkin to them is certainly time consuming, it won't be the same as just click, card details, done.

There's always someone somewhere with some stock they can't afford or don't want who just want to keep things moving and will very often pass particularly rare and more expensive items along at close to what they pay.


----------



## Shadows (Feb 15, 2012)

But let's say something breaks after 3 4 months. Do they make you pay for the shipping to germany and back? Cuz thats about 70-100 euros /broken down gear.


----------

